# Do you get enough rest each evening?



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/study-explains-how-sleep-loss-can-make-you-fat-1.1401458

*Study explains how sleep loss can make you fat*



> Scientists said Tuesday they had found evidence that a lack of sleep causes changes in brain activity that lead to people feeling hungrier and craving more fattening foods.
> 
> Researchers have long pointed to a correlation between a steep rise in obesity in industrialised nations and a decline in sleep duration.
> 
> ...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> *Study explains how sleep loss can make you fat*


That's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it!

...It's actually partially true... maybe moreso than I want to admit given I only get 4-5 hours a night.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am an insomniac so sleep is something I'm not familiar with. Since I have been off my meds (per doctor's orders!) I am getting even less sleep than I would normally. Hopefully when I start the new medication things will even out.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> That's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it!
> 
> ...It's actually partially true... maybe moreso than I want to admit given I only get 4-5 hours a night.


LOL! I get about 4-6 hours on a good night and I was still able to lose weight!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

The study is probably correct but it's not the lack of sleep.
It because they have more hours per day to eat.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't had a good nights sleep for....14 years now ( had to think). The only way I can get 8 hours is drug induced ( pain killer and sleep aid) and I can't do that all the time because the pain killer messes with my kidneys ( instead of my liver like normal folks *rollseyes*)
I go for days at a time without sleep and then I just collapse at around 6 or 7 pm and don't wake up until 6 or 7 am. *shrugs*
I do know the older you get the less you sleep. Maybe those folks who have MAGS can use that info for making up duty rosters lol


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I sleep really well. I sleep better now than I did 10 years ago. I seldom drink alcohol. I've cut down on my caffeine. I make it a point to go to bed every night within 15 minutes of the same time. My wife and I both take a sleep supplement we buy at Wal-Mart that has melatonin. I used to wake up at 3:00 in the morning and have a hard time getting back to sleep but that doesn't happen anymore.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Irwin-Naturals-Rapid-Sleep-PM-Dietary-Supplement-60-ct/10449755


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

All I can say if you can not sleep.... Eat Turkey!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Does getting woke up 5-6 times a night by children, Rotties and work related phone calls reduce your quality of sleep? Because if so then no I do not get enough rest. But like all desires, urges and cravings, they are quickly thwarted by a strong mind and self control. This is an indisputable fact. I know because if it were not I would kill at least one person a day based on desires, urges and cravings.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> This is an indisputable fact. I know because if it were not I would kill at least one person a day based on desires, urges and cravings.


I just sprayed coffee all over my paperwork!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks naekid.... I needed a good laugh. I haven't gotten a good night sleep since my last "Vacation" in the desert courtesy of uncle Sammy in the early 90's. A good night's sleep anymore is 3 uninterrupted hours and maybe 4-5 total for the night.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't had a good nights sleep for 14 years now. Not since the police told me they found my daughter's body.

unless it's drug induced I get maybe 4 hours of good sleep and then I wake up and try to go back to sleep for another 3 hours or so and then I finally do get back to sleep but it's never a deep sleep so I wake up after another maybe 3 hours.

I also can not take naps because I don't just take a nap. When I lay down I'm down for at least 3 hours and then that really screws up my sleep. ugh.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm diabetic so I get up every 2 hours to go to the bathroom. Some nights more often depending on what I ate that day. Some times my black cat will walk up on my chest and want me to pet him for 5 or 10 minutes. Anytime from 11:30 to 5:00. Sometimes more than once a night. So last night I was really tired. Went to bed at 9:00. Had a lot of interruptions but woke up rested at 7:15 this morning. I'm not sure how much time was wasted awake or trying to get back to sleep.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Genevieve said:


> I haven't had a good nights sleep for 14 years now. Not since the police told me they found my daughter's body.
> 
> unless it's drug induced I get maybe 4 hours of good sleep and then I wake up and try to go back to sleep for another 3 hours or so and then I finally do get back to sleep but it's never a deep sleep so I wake up after another maybe 3 hours.
> 
> I also can not take naps because I don't just take a nap. When I lay down I'm down for at least 3 hours and then that really screws up my sleep. ugh.


OMG! Genevieve!! I am so sorry!!!! I am so very sorry.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The study makes sense to me. I work all night sometimes when a patient is very sick & I crave foods I haven't even thought of in several months, like foods we only make at Thanksgiving or Christmas. Kinda strange.


----------

